# Opposites attract?



## justaphishin (Nov 15, 2003)

Have you guys ever dated someone that's completely different than you? I'm typically drawn to women that are very similar to myself but that's not the case with the girl I'm dating now. We have different personalities, tastes in music, types of friends, food preferences, etc. But we get along extremely well. She is really shy like me, so I think we kind of understand eachother. 

Anyways, I was just curious to hear what you guys think about the old saying. Do opposites attract?

 Bill


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

The last girl I dated was pretty much the extreme opposite of me (other than the fact that she was shy too)...Our taste in music, food, friends were completely different and she liked to dress in style (I'm about as caual as can be)....I don't necessarily think it was the opposites that got us together as much as the shyness part of it. I did date a girl who I had a lot in common with, however she wasn't shy in the least. That one didn't last long because I was too stressed and worn out from being around someone so outgoing


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

My fiance is my opposite in most things. We do agree on condiments. :lol


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

first gf was the loud, outgoing, go out and party every night type...surprisingly, it lasted 8 months...it would have been shorter, but I was too chicken to break up with her, so I waited for her to break up with me. i didnt want to hurt her because she seemed really into me, but she was just too different it could never be a serious long term thing, i couldnt connect with her. plus i didnt know how to bring it up, and if i put it off I would avoid the akward moments... but it didnt happen for awhile, she kept after me for a long time before calling the quits :lol was a complicated situation, maybe someday ill write up the whole 8 month story and publish it and make a guest appearance on a dr. phil episode when he starts his lectures about romance issues.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Most of the women who show interest in me are outgoing in a _kooky and eccentric!!_ way. Think stereotypes like the Winslet character in Eternal Sunshine but slightly less annoying by virtue of the fact that they are willing to perform sexual acts with me.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I think that my boyfriend and I have similar personalities but we are opposites in political and religious beliefs, interests, hobbies, etc.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

anon said:


> Most of the women who show interest in me are outgoing in a _kooky and eccentric!!_ way. Think stereotypes like the Winslet character in Eternal Sunshine but slightly less annoying by virtue of the fact that they are willing to perform sexual acts with me.


lol


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't think people really go for their true opposites, especially if they aren't teenagers. People would rather be with someone who shares something deeply in common. However, having a few differences in personality, interests etc is probably a good thing because it makes each person seem more interesting.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Strength said:


> However, having a few differences in personality, interests etc is probably a good thing because it makes each person seem more interesting.


yeah, I agree. It not only makes each person more interesting but it also allows breathing room. Could you imagine a SO that shared every interest with you? Maybe some would enjoy that but it would drive me nuts.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

anon said:


> Most of the women who show interest in me are outgoing in a _kooky and eccentric!!_ way. Think stereotypes like the Winslet character in Eternal Sunshine but slightly less annoying by virtue of the fact that they are willing to perform sexual acts with me.


Did you give them a little taste of your Boom-shak-a-lak-a-lak-a

Boom-shak-a-lak-a-lak-a

Boom?


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I hate it when someone makes a reference to a movie or TV show I don't remember.

If you tell me that's not said by Peter Griffin I will die of shame.


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

This makes me think back to 8th/9th grade...
There were 3 really shy people in our class....2 very cute girls, and then me....
One just grew out of it...
But the other one ended up getting pursued by her opposite...
He was loud, obnoxious, superficial, the 'cool jock', mean, condescending and shallow (Just to start)
She was none of those things and very sweet.
I am positive he was with her for all the wrong reasons, but I think she ended up gaining alot of confidence in herself because of it.
I am happy for them...but jealous as can be that they are now beautiful mature women...and I havent really changed at all...
opps...little OT... oh well....I felt like talking anyway


----------



## senorsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

anon said:


> I hate it when someone makes a reference to a movie or TV show I don't remember.
> 
> If you tell me that's not said by Peter Griffin I will die of shame.


stephen hawking guest staring on the simpsons.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

anon said:


> If you tell me that's not said by Peter Griffin I will die of shame.


Close enough.
It was a guy with ALS on the "Family Guy" handicap olympics episode.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> anon said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the women who show interest in me are outgoing in a _kooky and eccentric!!_ way. Think stereotypes like the Winslet character in Eternal Sunshine but slightly less annoying by virtue of the fact that they are willing to perform sexual acts with me.
> ...


I think you forgot a Boom-shak-a-lak-a-lak-a.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, I didn't want to take up the whole thread, but that seemed to have happened regardless.

My deepest apologies to the thread starter. I am an abomination.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Yeah, I didn't want to take up the whole thread, but that seemed to have happened regardless.


No, I'm serious. The wheelchair guy said it three times before the 'Boom'.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> No, I'm serious. The wheelchair guy said it three times before the 'Boom'.


yeah, I was gonna say something, but didn't want Drella to feel bad about getting the quote wrong. :rub

on topic.. I've kinda sorta gone out with girls who are outgoing. They were social and full of life, and I'm just a big grump. So I guess that counts as an opposite.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> Drella's_Rock_Follies said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I didn't want to take up the whole thread, but that seemed to have happened regardless.
> ...


I was serious, too. I fully realize that. 
I was going to keep it to just one, but edited it to two. I thought it would be far less annoying for those who don't get the reference for my post to be shorter.

I was obviously wrong.
I should never post ever again. 
Sorry, everyone. Just forget it. I am a horrible person, obviously.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm sure opposites do attract. but as for last, no, in the vast majority of cases a relationship where the 2 have more differences then simularitys cannot last.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I am a horrible person, obviously.


You are an abomination unto the very face of mankind, and so am I. I can't believe the level of pop culture reference shoddiness in this topic, from you forgetting the extra boom-shak-a-lak-a-lak-a, that guy thinking it was the Simpsons, me thinking it was Peter..._eugh!_


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

"Oh, the humanity"

as thread bursts into self referential flames :hb


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I get along a lot better with someone a bit more confident and a risk taker, versus someone insecure and withdrawn, because I often find myself making decisions for both parties, which is just no way to go. I need to feed off the positive energy, someone who will be able to push me forward if I'm too scared to make a move.


----------

